
Gravitational waves from black holes detected - AliCollins
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-35524440
======
lobster_johnson
Existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11080701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11080701)

------
asfandyaar
MIT News Page: [http://news.mit.edu/2016/ligo-first-detection-
gravitational-...](http://news.mit.edu/2016/ligo-first-detection-
gravitational-waves-0211)

------
mchahn
There may be a zillion references to this news item on HN but I read every one
and get more and more excited each one I read.

